

The Age Of Facebook: Excerpts From The New Book By David Kirkpatrick - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/06/facebook-david-kirkpatrick/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
jonchui
I'd have to agree with what Mike Arrington said: "I would summarize the best
parts for you but, really, the whole thing is the best part."

